# Wood Rack



## quercus_kelloggii (Nov 19, 2011)

I put together a 8' wood rack out of 2x4 a month or so ago.  The top 2x4 holds a 10' tarp draped over it well, regardless of the wood level (nice!) and I think it will hold up to the snow (2' or so) or shed the snow (we'll see).  If it bows too much I'll just flip the 2x4 90 deg.

I think if anything, I'll make three 'feet' out of PT to give it lift (right now it's sitting on brick to level it and give it some lift for air flow.  Also, using carriage bolts (1 per side) for the upright 2x4 would probably be better.  I whipped this out pretty quickly.

It holds enough up by the house for a bit.







I'm going to build a similar one to hold a bit more wood on the back deck...


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks good... I have 8 racks that are 4,5 ft tall x 12 ft long, that sit next to my wood shed that holds about 3 cord.


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 19, 2011)

Heck yeah, that'll work. Whatever gets you a nice stack that's easily accessible. You have enough length there to get a few varieties side by side if you want. I wouldn't be concerned if the top brace bends a little...


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice work QK. That looks good. Do you buy your wood, scrounge, a little of both?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 19, 2011)

quercus_kelloggii said:
			
		

> I put together a 8' wood rack out of 2x4 a month or so ago.*  The top 2x4 holds a 10' tarp draped over it well, *regardless of the wood level (nice!) and I think it will hold up to the snow (2' or so) or shed the snow (we'll see).  If it bows too much I'll just flip the 2x4 90 deg.
> 
> I think if anything, I'll make three 'feet' out of PT to give it lift (right now it's sitting on brick to level it and give it some lift for air flow.  Also, using carriage bolts (1 per side) for the upright 2x4 would probably be better.  I whipped this out pretty quickly.
> 
> ...



Good rack quercus. I built one similar and put galvanized roofing on it to keep the snow off. My only concern would be that tarp. It sounds like you will just cover the whole rack which is something I really hate to do. The tarp can trap moisture and any rain or snow that hits the sides of the pile will do no harm.


----------



## quercus_kelloggii (Nov 19, 2011)

Dexter - I've seen your racks posted up before and I am jealous of them and your nice gravel based area you store them.  I'm a poor boy so I just put a basic rack together, and this is only so I can move a bit of wood up hill (live on a slope and all my wood is down out back).  So this rack only holds a bit of wood up by the house / front door for easy access during the winter.  I'll continue to replenish it from the wood stacks out back as it gets low.

Woody - we'll see how that top piece holds up, I don't think it'll be a problem.  "Looks" nicer this way than if it was 90deg, and holds just a TAD more wood 

Gasifier - I scrounge, got some off my land after last year's early snow storm, but the majority comes from National Forest land with a wood cutting permit.  Oh and I helped a neighbor who had a oak and a few limbs taken out and brought all the wood home 

Dennis - this is dry wood, seasoned a couple years.  I tarp it but leave the left and right sides open, and it doesn't stay under there very long before it hits the stove.  I thought about a piece of metal roofing for the top, but I'm afraid I'd bang into it and cut myself, or my kids would, though they've got a year or ? before they'll be tall enough perhaps.  Anyway, it is seasoned and not under cover very long before it's heat.

Here's where my wood is down and out back.  The fourth rack is almost full now, and I have top cover on only the seasoned stuff (on the left).  I need to take an updated photo 






Thanks for the replies


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is a not so good picture of ours. On the galvanized, the nice thing I find with that is I can bend down and pick up a split or 2 and lay them on the top while I get more. Then I can grab the whole thing to bring into the house.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow...... Dont be jealous of my wood racks. Those stacks you have are very impressive. Im the jealous one!!   :red:


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a woodshed but for my outdoor stacks I just use iron T-bar posts and pallets.

I'd be concerned about the strength of the top corner connections.  I would use long deck screws driven at a 45Â° angle further away from the edge of the wood.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 19, 2011)

quercus_kelloggii said:
			
		

> I put together a 8' wood rack out of 2x4 a month or so ago.  The top 2x4 holds a 10' tarp draped over it well, regardless of the wood level (nice!) and I think it will hold up to the snow (2' or so) or shed the snow (we'll see).  If it bows too much I'll just flip the 2x4 90 deg.
> 
> I think if anything, I'll make three 'feet' out of PT to give it lift (right now it's sitting on brick to level it and give it some lift for air flow.  Also, using carriage bolts (1 per side) for the upright 2x4 would probably be better.  I whipped this out pretty quickly.
> 
> ...



Looks good to me. Simple & sweet. I mean the top could be a rope, wire or anything to hold the side 2X4s  in.
Should work well. There is not tons of force trying to push it apart.
I like it


----------



## 48rob (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice looking rack!

We build ours pretty much the same, but use landscape timbers for the bottom runners instead of 2x4's.
Keeps the loaded racks from sinking in soft ground.
We haven't had any problems with airflow.

Rob


----------



## quercus_kelloggii (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey 48Rob,  awesome  those are some nice looking racks of wood. good to hear on the air flow.  Landscape timbers would be great, last longer too.

Thanks BogyDave 

LLigetfa - I used 3 1/2" deck screws, I don't think I'll see any issues there, I have thought of some stronger bottom areas to hold the upright 2x4, and I could add a block or angled piece at each corner if need be, but I don't think so.  I may extend it to 12'. 

Anyway, it is nice to have wood just a little out the front door to fill up the wood bin inside easier.

Take care.


----------

